# just found this



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

the wife was going through one of her picture sites there last night and found this.......FREAKIN awesome thought i would share it!!! :bigeyes:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Shew bet that thing rides like an old Conestoga wagon.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonder how many axles he broke


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I seen him in dirtwheels a few years ago I think it was mud nats.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

guy on the AC behind him has the same set up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ actually no the cat was running 28 vamps. I was there. Have some pics ill have to post later 

That was mud nats 2006. He won that year. After that they outlawed metal/homemade tires. All racers had to use tires designed & manufactured for an atv


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Outlawed'em due to safety reasons or what??

Cool pix tho!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah partly. That and b/c it wasn't a fair race really. Like Bringing a gun to an all knife fight.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah partly. That and b/c it wasn't a fair race really. Like Bringing a gun to an all knife fight.


make it more fun......throw an outlaw class in there let run what they will!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's cool.
Is that some kind of mud shield on the front rack?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats a really cool set up! It does look like a mud shield to me D. I wonder what kinda metal those are made from and how heavy they are?


----------

